# LP&W construction update #2. video.



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. I didn't realize I looked that rough this morning.. Not oscar worthy on my part, but informative none the less..

Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTTHOeM2t2o

Dave.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, after I shot, edited and produced that James Cameronesque video you just saw above, I kept busy today.. 

I decided to use my massive upper body strength and toss a few boulders around.. I like the results so far.. 




























I'm not too sure about Buddha's corner though.. he may have to relocate.. 











I do like the way the track is coming together. I'd drawn this out on paper and in my head, but seeing it in real space gives me a very good feeling as to how everything will fit.... I like it so far.. 










Tracks: left to right. 
Outside mainline loop (power zone 1) 
Inside mainline loop (power zone 2) 
Junction to inner loop (power zone 3). 

All for now, comments welcome.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

The Buddha is off scale Dave,also have mercy with your dogs they get really tired standing on three legs and...... 

After the Trainshow in OGDEN the following weekend we'll go and get some pebbels for your layout,we need to do that before i wash my truck for good this year! 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Manfred. Pebbles I have tons of, litterally. I need ballast fines. But you know that. 

Buddha is just fine, scale wise, once you see what I'm gonna do with him. 

And the dogs will STAY OUT of the garden bed... I gotta few tricks up my sleeve, hehehehe.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good so far Dave. like the idea of getting some nice big rocks on the RR. I did this on mine and I have plenty to choose from as my back yard is loaded with them. Just dig down 6 inches and you get all the rock you need. Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I have a 12,000' tall rock behind my house, and all manner of smaller pieces that have rolled down to the bottom.. (They don't call them the Rocky Mountains for nothing). If I need more I can get them from golf ball sized to house sized if need be.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. I moved the last two BIG stones in place. I think the west wall of Boulder Canyon in done.. phew.. 











I REALLY like this view. I think this will be one of the more photogenic spots on the line once I get the plants in and green things up a bit, and add a train as well of course..


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave looks like you are making progress. Be ready for open house next month right?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm aiming for August Ron....


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Enjoyed your video Dave. Your making progress. Look'en good. I'm so jealous, I have 4' of snow on my layout.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Leon. Don't be too jealous, I still have about 3 tons of fill to move. 

It's too dark to get any photos or video now, but I spent the last hour of daylight putting down a bit more track..very exciting. I put in the switches for the inner loop and the three track yard. Man this is gonna be so cool.. I'll get some images or video up in the morning..


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave i still have a couple 100# of ballasting fines sitting here in my yard,you welcome to pick it up any time(call first)its in containers and a wheelbarrow is on hand! 
manfred Diel


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, as promised, a new update with the machinations of last night. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjt2ACfTT6Q

DF


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Manfred. I'll let ya know.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good Dave! 
Just a little reminder/the switches are to small if you want to run some 10+ cars on it they will pull them self off the track.So make some test runs befor you final things down! 
Manfred


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately that's all the switches I currently have. I know I need (and want) to upgrade to the Aristo X-wides. To really set things up the way I'd like I'll need 5 left and 3 right. That's adds up in a hurry (like $400.00 worth)... I'll have to change them out as I can.


----------

